# Moving own furniture to Portugal



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Boa Tarde

Now the UK is past the transition period, will we have any issues moving our own furniture from the UK to Portugal later this year? Will we have to prove to the Spanish boarder service that it is our stuff? Will we be checked when we cross the boarder into Portugal? Will we have to pay any sort of duty?
Any advice will be gratefully received. 

Obrigado


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, There are no working Spainsh Boarder service facilities to stop vehicles crossing from Spain to Portugal as this is part of the boarderless "freedom of movement" Schengen area.
If you search this forum for moving household goods from outside the EU to Portugal there is quite a lot of relevant information.


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Strontium said:


> Hi, There are no working Spainsh Boarder service facilities to stop vehicles crossing from Spain to Portugal as this is part of the boarderless "freedom of movement" Schengen area.
> If you search this forum for moving household goods from outside the EU to Portugal there is quite a lot of relevant information.


Hi Stontium,

As ever you can be depended upon for good advice.

Happy new year and muito obrigado


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

I have had a good look through the site and can not see anything that refers to your own household goods or anything else that may be checked at a customs gate upon arrival at Santander. I cannot see any recent information.
I suppose it is early days so if anyone arrives at Santander from UK I would be interested to hear if they are stopped and checked at customs, particularly if they are moving their own household goods. 
The UK government website just refers to hauliers from what I can see.


----------

